# hard drive pie chart



## chaltun (Apr 29, 2001)

I am running windows 95. When I right click on my hard drive icon and then go to properties, then general tab, it's supossed to show a pie chart showing whats taken and what's left on my hard drive. It shows the pie chart but their is no differentiation between used/unused. Is this pie chart defective? Please help if you can. Thanks.
Norman


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
im running 95b,
What do you mean by no differentiation?
is it all blue? or all pink?
or no pie chart?


----------



## chaltun (Apr 29, 2001)

It's all blue John
Norman


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

What about the two little sqares above,
(the pink and blue ones)
how much of each is there?


----------



## chaltun (Apr 29, 2001)

Dear John
Yes it states what is used/unused in the squares. But why doesn't it show on the pie chart? Thanks.
Norman


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

how much of each is there ?


----------



## chaltun (Apr 29, 2001)

unused 3,201,000
used 3,200,000
amounts rounded off.

Would these amounts have any effect not showing on the pie chart?
Norman


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

That is most strange.
I take it those amounts are both in Megabytes?
That should be about half and half.
I have never met that before.
It does sound like a problem with the system.

See what others say, someone may know exactly what this is.
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Does it have a line from the middle of the pie,
to the side?
Or is it all blue?


----------



## chaltun (Apr 29, 2001)

John
No lines, no seperations
Just an all-blue pie chart
Norman


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Is this your main HD or a partition or is it a shared drive on another machine. I ask because (and I haven't had my Win95 machine hooked up for awhile) if I remember correctly, a partition or a drive represented from the network will only give you a full circle on Win95.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi griffinspc,
yes you can get a complete cicle of blue sometimes
where partitions are being looked at by Windows,
not that im well up on it, but i saw this article at:

http://www.thorneyhill.freeserve.co.uk/drive.html

EXTRACT**********
All OK? Not quite, although "Properties" saw, and displayed, the amount of used and free space correctly, the coloured pie chart was up the pole. It had wrapped-round showing an all blue circle (used) except for a tiny hairline amount of pink (unused) space.
*****************

The thing being that a line from the centre of the pie
is visible in cases where there is an 'overlap' or the
pink sector is very small.

However, if you look at the properties for a floppy
when there's no floppy in the drive, you will see that
its all blue.
No line to the edge.
All blue, and it says zero in pink and blue.
Im wondering if this is not seeing the drive for the
pie, only for the pink and blue squares.

Cos maybe blue is what it shows,
if it has no info,
like the floppy ?

Ive never seen it before.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I'll have to hook my Win95 up to my network to check again but her wrote:
No lines, no seperations 
Just an all-blue pie chart 

So.... Hmmmmmm


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes.
you can get that by looking at
the properties for a floppy,
with no floppy in the A drive.

However in this case the blue
and pink squares are showing entries,
I think the system may have a fault.


----------



## chaltun (Apr 29, 2001)

the drive in question is the main hard drive. I have no partitions, nor am I on a network.

By the way, if I put a floppy in my A drive with info on it it registers the used/unused portions on the pie chart.
Norman


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Recap.

The HD properties shows an all blue pie-chart.
The blue and pink squares above show the Megabytes OK.
There is no line from the middle of the pie-chart
to the side of the pie-chart.
You have one six and a half Megabyte harddrive,
with no partitions.
The pie-chart shows properly for a floppy.

I would suggest a reinstall, but see what others say.

John


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I try to recommend a re-install as the last resort but maybe john1's right though if the machine is running just fine, and all that's missing or wrong is that one chart, I'd leave well enough alone.

Question. Way back up john1 asked about the pink and blue squares and if they were showing. You wrote back, "Yes it states what is used/unused in the squares. But why doesn't it show on the pie chart? Thanks."

You didn't ever say if the pink and blue colors were actually showing in their respective boxes. Are they or do you see two blue boxes?

I know this is picky but important since if you have no pink there either this could be a simple graphics color problem.

Too bad you haven't upgraded to Win98 because then we could recommend running SFC and a reg fix rather than the drastic re-install.


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Another thing...are you runing Norton Utilties or any other disk utility program? Sometimes these interfere with Windows disk info displays.


----------



## chaltun (Apr 29, 2001)

Hey Guys!Thanks for your time.
the squares show blue/pink and what's used/unused.
The pie chart is all pink, no lines/seperations.
This is a picky situation but all I'm curious is why the pie chart is not the way it's supposed to be. It's not worth re-installing for this feature to worth. I am just curious. Again, thanks for your time. Norman


----------



## rgarrett (Feb 22, 1999)

I have the same problem, only my pie chart is solid pink, with my hard drive 7.8GB, if you check a floppy or CD it displays properly. It reports correctly the used and unused space in text, 5.23GB Free, 2.56 used. I first noticed this after I had to do a complete reinstall. This wouldn't be worth a complete reinstall to try to correct this, but was just wondering what is going on? Any thoughts? Thanks


----------

